# Sleeping Kittys



## dustydiamond1

A sleepy Gypsy smile on a lazy Sunday Morning


----------



## ChaosCat

The elegant sister and the not quite so elegant sister.


----------



## weebeasties

Sunshine, Jasmine, and Zuzu.


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
@dustydiamond1 - Gypsy always looks to be at peace; that's truly a tribute to you and to Scott. 

@ChaosCat - They're _both_ elegant Sisters, each in her own fashion.

@weebeasties - What a wonderful photo, and such a delightful CatPile! Mine tend to space themselves out.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Sunshine, Jasmine, and Zuzu.


Awww, a kitty sandwich!


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

.
Peanut, Moo Shu and Mirò - the Cat Nap Brigade:


----------



## Eilidh

1CatOverTheLine said:


> .
> Peanut, Moo Shu and Mirò - the Cat Nap Brigade:
> 
> View attachment 378914


They are all beautiful, I am especially fond of Moo Shu's colouring. Also love their names!


----------



## Eilidh

@dustydiamond1 Gypsy is so cute her colouring is lovely also.

@ChaosCat That made me laugh, there is always one... Einstein is the one in my family who participates in extreme cat yoga 

@weebeasties Looks cosy. Are your ginger ones sisters or brother and sister. Love ginger cats. After reading the book and watching A Street Cat Named Bob, I was obsessed. Such a inspiring book. Love how this wee scruff ball basically brought love and responsibility into a lost should life. The bond they have is amazing. It's based on a true story. Have you seen the move or read the book?


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Moo Shu


Is she named after the Chinese dish? I Googled it and it looks delicious. I might have to try it.


----------



## weebeasties

[QUOTE="Eilidh, post: 1065336377,

@weebeasties Looks cosy. Are your ginger ones sisters or brother and sister. Love ginger cats. After reading the book and watching A Street Cat Named Bob, I was obsessed. Such a inspiring book. Love how this wee scruff ball basically brought love and responsibility into a lost should life. The bond they have is amazing. It's based on a true story. Have you seen the move or read the book?[/QUOTE]

Those two gingers are sisters. The tortie in the middle is their mama. She is a formal feral that we took in when she was pregnant. A few weeks later she gave birth to 3 little girls, the two in the photo and our black tabby, Spike. Shortly after that we took in a feral tom we named Rocky. I can't say with certainty that he is the father, but I like to think so. That means we got the whole family! 

I haven't read the book about the street cat, Bob. It sounds familiar though. I will have to look it up.


----------



## MaggieDemi

weebeasties said:


> Shortly after that we took in a feral tom we named Rocky. I can't say with certainty that he is the father, but I like to think so. That means we got the whole family!


That's so cool that you got the whole family. I saw a Calico/Tortie feral outside that could be Maggie & Demi's mama, but she's so little I don't know, she might be too young.


----------



## weebeasties

Keith and the girls when they were young.


----------



## mightyboosh

Betty, Oliver and Chubchub. They're very hard working cats and need to sleep.....a lot!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Snug as a cute little bug in a rug


----------



## mightyboosh

Betty.


----------



## raysmyheart

Sleepycat Speedy. Poor Speedy........... sooo tired.


----------



## TommyB




----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Loren95




----------



## mightyboosh

Another of Betty the typical (lazy) cat.


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## weebeasties

Spike using my socks as a pillow.


----------



## Korin

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 387125


How cute are those beans


----------



## Korin

So sleepy


----------



## dustydiamond1

Korin said:


> So sleepy
> 
> View attachment 389591


Awwww, so snuggly!


----------



## TommyB




----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## 1CatOverTheLine

Moo Shu, Peanut, Lance and Mirò. The crazy Snowshoe actually dragged the fourth bed out of the way, and moved the box there.
.


----------



## MaggieDemi

1CatOverTheLine said:


> The crazy Snowshoe actually dragged the fourth bed out of the way, and moved the box there.


That's awesome! Dare to be different, Moo Shu.


----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## MissyfromMice




----------



## Korin




----------



## ChaosCat

Sleeping in my slave's arm, so comfy... zzzzzzzzz


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 397040
> 
> Sleeping in my slave's arm, so comfy... zzzzzzzzz


That is just precious, @ChaosCat


----------



## weebeasties

Keith


----------



## raysmyheart

weebeasties said:


> Keith
> View attachment 397562


Keith looks so cozy @weebeasties ! Wow, what gorgeous fur he has!


----------



## raysmyheart

Korin said:


> View attachment 396900
> View attachment 396901


Korin is such a beautiful girl @Korin ! I love her beautiful paws and adorable toes!


----------



## raysmyheart

"So hard to keep my eyes open!" love, Speedy.:Cat


----------



## TommyB




----------



## ChaosCat

TommyB said:


> View attachment 398783


yin and yang


----------



## raysmyheart

TommyB said:


> View attachment 398783


Oh, this is such a precious photo @TommyB ! :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 398997
> View attachment 398998


Aaaw....this kitty is so beautiful and looks so peaceful in their nap.:Cat I love the position of the paws, that is adorable @ChaosCat


----------



## GerbilMom

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww:Happy


----------



## dustydiamond1

ChaosCat said:


> View attachment 398997
> View attachment 398998


:Kiss


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## Kesai

Here is my new kitten Bell taking a little nap on the sofa


----------



## raysmyheart

Kesai said:


> Here is my new kitten Bell taking a little nap on the sofa


This is sooooooo adorable!:Cat


----------



## Kesai

She is a little cutie =)


----------



## Mrs Brown

Kesai said:


> Here is my new kitten Bell taking a little nap on the sofa


Oh god a ginger kitten! How beautiful. I do hope you are giving her cuddles all day every day.


----------



## raysmyheart

My girl Speedy -


----------



## Kesai

Mrs Brown said:


> Oh god a ginger kitten! How beautiful. I do hope you are giving her cuddles all day every day.


She loves hugs, cuddles, and being held like a baby. There is a very good risk I will spoil her!


----------



## Mrs Brown

Kesai said:


> She loves hugs, cuddles, and being held like a baby. There is a very good risk I will spoil her!


The way I see it is they have such short lifespans that they deserve to be cuddled to bits every single day. :Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

It's hot already early in the morning, stretched out snoozing is the fashion


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> It's hot already early in the morning, stretched out snoozing is the fashion
> 
> View attachment 411012
> 
> 
> View attachment 411013


I love stretched out snoozing @ChaosCat ! These are beautiful photos of a beautiful Kitty!:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

ChaosCat said:


> It's hot already early in the morning, stretched out snoozing is the fashion
> 
> View attachment 411012
> 
> 
> View attachment 411013


Annie squeaks an exhausted 'Thank you'.


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> Annie squeaks an exhausted 'Thank you'.


Oh, thank you! (We didn't mean to disturb your nap!:Hilarious). Speedy






and @raysmyheart say "Thank you, sweet Annie!":Joyful :Cat ♥


----------



## Animal Lover <3

Billy very rarely sleeps with us, so every occasion where he gets snuggly is precious


----------



## figandcleo

Mine are too adorable. My camera roll is full of sleeping cat pictures


----------



## raysmyheart

Oh, they are so adorable and precious @figandcleo ! ♥


----------



## figandcleo

raysmyheart said:


> Oh, they are so adorable and precious @figandcleo ! ♥


Thank you!!!!


----------



## raysmyheart

How old are the kittens @figandcleo ? They look like they have a very close bond. Do they like to spend most of their day together? Thanks for the great photos, they really make me smile today.


----------



## Mrs Brown

They didn't often snooze together and now Jack (left) is gone.
I think this photo was taken after a good feed so full tummies = nap time. :Cat:Cat


----------



## ChaosCat

Annies favourite sleeping spot at the moment


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Mrs Brown

THE BIG PAW PHOTO!


----------



## Mrs Brown

Leave us alone, we are tired so stop clicking that thing!


----------



## raysmyheart

Mrs Brown said:


> Leave us alone, we are tired so stop clicking that thing!
> 
> View attachment 415829


Those are super photos @MRS. Brown. The Kitties seem to be doing synchronized napping! They have beautiful fur, too!:Cat


----------



## raysmyheart

A nap on a rainy day -







Speedy.


----------



## ChaosCat

raysmyheart said:


> A nap on a rainy day -
> View attachment 419864
> Speedy.


Speedy looks a bit like a kitten there, very cute!


----------



## ChaosCat

Annie smiling in her sleep:


----------



## raysmyheart

ChaosCat said:


> Speedy looks a bit like a kitten there, very cute!


Aaaaw . . . she does look like a sleepy kitten here now that you said that!:Cat



ChaosCat said:


> Annie smiling in her sleep:
> 
> View attachment 419866


Annie is for sure dreaming very happy dreams. May all of her dreams come true @ChaosCat :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat




----------



## Agent Smith

Loki sleeping on my sons homework.


----------



## ChaosCat

Agent Smith said:


> Loki sleeping on my sons homework.


So that's what the stuff is for!


----------



## dustydiamond1

Gypsy


----------



## Paris Pluto

Everyone's sleeping beauties are so gorg!
Here's my youngest, Malibu having a nap.


----------



## dustydiamond1

Paris Pluto said:


> Everyone's sleeping beauties are so gorg!
> Here's my youngest, Malibu having a nap.
> View attachment 430905


Such a beautiful tail!


----------



## dustydiamond1




----------



## NovaLevent

Here's our little guy Cesur. He sleeps everywhere


----------



## Paris Pluto

dustydiamond1 said:


> View attachment 431192
> View attachment 431193


The toe beans are sooo cute!


----------



## Paris Pluto

NovaLevent said:


> Here's our little guy Cesur. He sleeps everywhere
> View attachment 431230
> View attachment 431231
> View attachment 431232
> View attachment 431233


Gorgeous kitty! Love his markings and that belly.


----------



## NovaLevent

Paris Pluto said:


> Gorgeous kitty! Love his markings and that belly.


Hi, thanks for your kind comment yes we love the little guy, he has brought us joy and happiness. Malibu is very cute too


----------



## Paul Sathir

Snoring her little head off


----------



## raysmyheart

Aaaw. . .I love all of the sleeping Cats! Thank you, everyone.♥


"I'm so comfy sleeping on the top of the sofa. . .









I wonder if I would ever slip off while I'm sleeping??









No . . .that would be ridiculous . . .









Love, Speedy". :Cat


----------

